# Dankung tube size for marbles?



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok so I want to try tubes but don't understand what size I need. The charts on simple shot are for steel ammo and Im only shooting marbles. It will be going on a scout and Id like to try the looped bands simple shot offers. Any help would be appreciated.

Anyone have marble weight compared to different steel ammo sizes? This way I can self help myself in the future.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

If you go to this site: http://slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

you will find a calculator there that tells you the weight of your ammo depending on the diameter and on the type of your ammo (marble, steel, or lead) so that playing a little with these three types and various diameters you will soon be able to make a table of weights for all three types at various diamteres and then compare them.

I think that the specific weight of each of three types is an average or typical weight for that group, just a guess.

I hope this helps,

cheers,

jazz


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What size marble are you using ? A 5/8 inch marble is very close to 7/16 inch steel in weight .


----------



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

treefork said:


> What size marble are you using ? A 5/8 inch marble is very close to 7/16 inch steel in weight .


Im guessing 5/8th ? its a standard playing marble


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

kpla51 said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > What size marble are you using ? A 5/8 inch marble is very close to 7/16 inch steel in weight .
> ...


Pick the match for 7/16 inch steel on the Simple Shot chart and you should be good .


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Looped 2040s work well with 5/8" marbles.


----------

